

Show HN: CSS Sprite Maker - yashg
http://www.yash.info/CSSSpriteMaker/

======
yashg
There are lots of CSS Sprite makers out there, what this one offers is ability
to automatically add hover state images and saving and reloading settings of
created stripes. If you are a designer who has spent a lot of time joining the
images and changing colors in Photoshop then you will find this helpful.

